# Beef Rib Rub



## buckscent (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone have a good beef rib rub they would like to share?  Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 10, 2010)

Are you making Brisket?? I have used Cookshack beef rub and I really like that. But a lot of people like to keep it simple with beef. Usually just a bit of garlic and onion powder, salt and pepper will make a great rub. Sorry I don't have a specific rub I use because keeping it simple turns out great for me.


----------



## rw willy (Sep 10, 2010)

K.I.S.S.

Thats the way I like it.  Salt and Pepper.  Let that pricey beef come out.

Enjoy.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of rubs that I have saved in my smoking records that I want to try some day. If you give them a try let me know how you like them.

*Bears Rub*

2 TBL Garlic Powder
2 TBL Onion Powder
2 TBL Salt
2 TBL Pepper
1 TBL Thyme
1 C Brown Sugar

*Britts Rub*

2 TBL Salt
2 TBL Pepper
1 TBL Chipolte Powder
   (Cheyenne pepper will work as a pour substitute)
1 TBL Cumin
1 TBL Garlic Powder
1 TBL Onion Powder
1 TBL Brown Sugar


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 10, 2010)

Try this.  it works great with beef ribs.  I always use a good sweet and spicy sauce to finish in the last hour of cooking. 

½ cup Turbinado (raw) sugar

3 TBsp Kosher salt

2 TBsp Onion powder

2 TBsp Garlic powder

1 ½ TBsp black pepper

1 Tsp  ground Thyme

1 Tsp Red pepper flakes ( double or triple this if you like things spicy)


----------

